# New guy, Out of the IBS closet



## Bluesman (Feb 8, 2005)

Howdy all "sorry for the long post, must need to share it with someone"Doc started me on Effexor-ER today.Not sure if I'm up for the idea.I've had IBS as long as I can remember (I'm 44 now. As a child (age 8) they thought it was CA and cut me from right to left (entire abdomin).Finaly after treating the pain with #3, Percodan, or Vicoden for the last 39 years (around 4-8 pills a month), I told the Dr. yesterday that I would do anything not to have this pain.It happens every month or two for 2-3 days and has sent me to the ED 4 times since I was around 25.Odd, I work in Health care but prefered to treat the pain symptoms, and don't take very good care of myself.I did try Bentyl and a bella alkaloid but they made me miserable and the pain was constant although mild in comparison.Hoping this will work, I think I'm about the happiest guy around, but starting to get really depressed thinking that, maybe the pain will happen again in the next week or two I'll be up all night (1-3 days) in severe pain and then tired/week/sick the next day or two from lack of sleep and pain meds.Been reading some of the posts and even though the information is inconsistant and contradicting, it appears to be sincere and reflects that everyone is different, and reacts differently in symptoms and relief.OK, time to shut up and let you all get back to real questions and answers.Thanks for lending me an ear during my time of need/fear/confusion/oh heck you know.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Vent anytime here, its what we are here for. Hopefully the effexor er will help you. If it doesnt there are other meds that you can try. You are right that IBS as well as the sucess of treatments varies among different people. I never wanted to go that way myself (antidepressants) but have found a lot of relief with elavil for IBS pain.


----------

